# Help with with an FTA with moving motor



## fsilva (May 26, 2009)

If some one help me , im trying to set up a fta system with a moving motor, years ago i have a cband equipment with a 12 foot dish. now i have dish with 2 - four feet antennas. i read in other post the advantage of fta with small dishes. but my question is, what equipmen we need that was available to pick up as many signals in area code 00667, like dish diameter and fta box.


----------



## lnfm (Jun 15, 2009)

:grin:my friend you have to used the "12" 10" feet entena whith the general intrumen configuration olso you have to used a fta reaceiver to configurate the satelites that you want staring moving your antena to (GI)the main satelite at the same time you move match GI with the first satelite that you find in the air.example ( G1)with galaxy 123 ,.(t1)pas 9 ect...ect..remember to move the antena whear the satelite is aiming and scan the satelite whit the fta .i hope this help you ,my english is not so good but we do the best to help other people


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

IMHO you're better off checking one of the FTA forums out there. They have way more detailed info on motors and disecq controls.


----------

